# Bayou Heron



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Put in this morning on Heron Bayou by Lilian Hwy. Fished from 7am-9am. Fish were really biting. Caught 8 Largemouth Bass (a couple 3 Lbs), 2 Reds, and 1 speck. Great 2 hours of fishing. All caught on white spinnerbait.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

1/2 ounce or 3/8 once?

NJD


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

3/8. White Boo yah brand spinner bait.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a fun trip thanks for sharing


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

It was great. Looking forward to heading back. Sounds like Bayou Marcus is producing some good fishing too.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

have fished herron and marcus for years. They are definitly some of the best kept secrets for local freshwater fishing. Although they seemed to have turned off a few years ago, they are making a good come back. I have caught ALOT of smaller bass and several larger ones from both places. The largest I have seen was an 8lb from marcus years ago and a 7.5 from herron years ago. I have also caught some nice specks and reds from both places. I fish a metal flake emerald green sprint bass boat, so say hi if ya see me........ Jimmie:thumbsup:


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Definitely will. I am looking to get out there again this weekend if I am not busy. I will prob fish early Saturday morning.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bayou Heron and Marcus*

My late Dad-in-law and I fished both places and always did real good.

A white or yellow Yellow Sally with a bit of pork worked wonders. They were later named snagless sally by some.

Sometimes, you wouldn't see another boat all day.

It's posts like this that make me want to get out my freshwater stuff and go, but probably will stay with surf fishing.

Thanks; guys. Keep after those fish! C2


----------

